# Ubuntu is better than windows



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a dualboot ubuntu 11.04 and windows vista, and I love ubuntu. Windows vista is so slow on my lowend pc, and ubuntu makes my comptuer run like it's brand new, it boots faster, it starts the web browser faster, it's really response and quick even when I have multiple things open at once. It uses so little ram that I don't even need any swap space, and I only have 2 gigs of ram. It's light weight and easy to use, most of my hardware works straight out of the box. Who agrees ubuntu is better than windows.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

If all you need is in Ubuntu, and you can figure it all out, then good for you. I however like to game and therefore Windows is "better" to me. I tried Ubuntu and it definitely wasn't for me.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Well my graphics card can't handle games, so ubuntu is good for me. Plus I don't need anti virus software. By the way did you try wine, a lot of games work with it.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like ubuntu, but you just can't run windows programs 100% even with wine. I'm running natty narwhal and run windows 7 using virtual box every now and then but it's not good for gaming


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Anything is better then windows, windows is shiittest shiit. pure garbage imo lol. 
Haven't used linux/Ubuntu (want to try it).... but Mac OS X Lion >>>> Windows.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I keep hearing Ubuntu is really slow and buggy, and that the new Unity interface and Gnome 3 are a disaster. There seemed to be much more positive feelings about Ubuntu a few years ago.

At any rate I hate Gnome so I use Kubuntu -- which feels increasingly slow lately, so I should probably look around for a more lightweight distro.

Windows or Mac are probably best for most people though, like people who buy (or pirate) software. Linux is just easier if you stick to free stuff already.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoth said:


> Windows or Mac are probably best for most people though, like people who buy *(or pirate)* software.


Heh, yup. That's me.

As for Wine, no, just no. Running native Windows gets me better FPS and guaranteed support. I don't just play them, I spend stupid amounts of money on hardware to max them. I don't want to have to use workarounds or anything by dealing with another OS. Windows was "free" for me, so it's plenty fine.

Everybody's gonna say what they use is the "best". Honestly, use whatever works for you. I'm not gonna think less if you use Linux, nor Mac OS. (Okay, I lied a bit. If you use Mac OS just because it's pretty and "perfect", then bleh to you)


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoth said:


> I keep hearing Ubuntu is really slow and buggy, and that the new Unity interface and Gnome 3 are a disaster. There seemed to be much more positive feelings about Ubuntu a few years ago.
> 
> At any rate I hate Gnome so I use Kubuntu -- which feels increasingly slow lately, so I should probably look around for a more lightweight distro.
> 
> Windows or Mac are probably best for most people though, like people who buy (or pirate) software. Linux is just easier if you stick to free stuff already.


Linux is more light weight in general when compared to windows and mac, and thats why it works for me and my low end pc. There is a lightweight ubuntu distro called lubuntu idk if you used it. Kubuntu is probably so slow because kde uses the most ram out of any of the desktop environments for linux. The most lightweight distro I've seen is puppy, however I had trouble finding software in it's package manager, and when I tried to install some stuff in the package manager it didn't detect all the dependences and it installed it anyways, also I don't like the desktop environment it comes with.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't used Ubuntu in quite some time now. Gnome 3 is just frustrating to use. I refuse to use it anymore until they make it more configurable and customizable. I had it installed for a few months before I switched to XFCE. I used Fluxbox for a loooong time too, but XFCE is starting to grown on me. I might boot up a live CD for Ubuntu just to see what it's looking like these days. I'll probably stick with Arch Linux tho.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

After fighting with Ubuntu to get it online with my wireless card. It took up too much time trying to figure it all out. I would have had to contact my ISP and just hope they would have an answer, cause the Ubuntu manual, I printed said, Yes you can, but it's not covered in this manual. I was like bleh to you too! Windows does all I need it to do. So why waste the time and effort to set up something just to be free and different. :stu I'm not saying I won't try it again someday. But until the ISPs around here get their act together, it's not worth it!


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

High end PC > Windows
Low end PC > Linux
Also
Debian > Ubuntu.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

OS X is better, but I use Ubuntu and Linux Mint.

I've been Windows free since April 2008, and haven't looked back.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I like ubuntu, even though I didn't really like unity. I heard 11.10 is going to be much smoother, looking forward to that.
I like Mint and Windows 7 as well.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I use both but my most used one for internet stuff is linux. Windohs just has given me a lot of problems (you want me to report errors don't you?). One of the big gripes of mine about windohs is that I feel like a lab rat when those updates come in. There have been (and probably will be in the future again) windows updates that had BSOD my pc.

Also, some updates might break other things... then you scratch your head why that may be... then you do your little detective work that may take you all day to figure out. Come to find out that it was all an updates fault (personal experience). This is well known by techs in the trade, so they wait for a while before they update. But for the average pc user most likely have their computers on auto update.

Right now it is known by techs that windows 7 premium does not play well in some areas too. For example the wireless connection software that comes with windows 7 premium has glitches. 

Though I still use windows for the vast majority of the software out there. I cannot get away from that.

I use both.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I laugh everytime a PC user says they don't need anti-virus software because so and so says their OS is virus proof...Yeah that's what Apple thought, but then not a lot of programmers were coding viruses for that particular OS. I'm sure Ubuntu will eventually get a virus when someone makes one for it, otherwise it doesn't have a wide ripple effect to cause attention.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I do too much online gaming to use any OS other than windows. As an aside, my gf's laptop is osx and I absolutely detest pretty much everything about it.


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

i personally think Elementary OS Linux is even better than ubuntu.

it is basically Ubuntu but without all the bloat. The gui looks similar to mac os x


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I use Ubuntu for work since I constantly need to SSH into remote systems and use X Window-based applications, but I can't see myself switching over for home/personal use anytime soon.

Fact is, the interface has remained astonishingly clunky and unflattering for the entire seven years it's been in development. I don't know if this is because of the limitations of Gnome or what, but I can totally understand why it hasn't caught on with the masses, despite having everyone's favorite pricetag.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

successful said:


> Anything is better then windows, windows is shiittest shiit. pure garbage imo lol.
> Haven't used linux/Ubuntu (want to try it).... but Mac OS X Lion >>>> Windows.


The OSX vs Windows comment might have been valid for XP but Windows 7 is solid and just as good as OSX.

I use OSX and W7 daily and prefer Windows (just). They both have their pros and cons, but both are very good, just a little different.

What makes you say that Windows is the worst OS?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Xfixiate said:


> I laugh everytime a PC user says they don't need anti-virus software because so and so says their OS is virus proof...Yeah that's what Apple thought, but then not a lot of programmers were coding viruses for that particular OS. I'm sure Ubuntu will eventually get a virus when someone makes one for it, otherwise it doesn't have a wide ripple effect to cause attention.


I always laugh when I see this argument. Unix has been designed from the ground up as a multiuser OS for networking security since 1970, and along with its relatives runs most of the world's high security servers. You seriously think that Microsoft's recent attempts to rectify the design flaws of an OS that was not aimed at networks and wasn't even multiuser until lately make it equally secure? You seriously don't grimace at the idea of running everything as an administrator and using "cancel or allow?" prompts to protect a system? Microsoft understands their security model is broken, they're just limited badly by the need to support legacy software -- they're moving in the right direction, but it'll be a while.

I'm no Apple or OS X fan, but OS X is Unix, and the so-called mac "virus" scares I've seen in the news have all been trojans, which are totally different. There's nothing software can do about someone being so stupid that they choose to download and install a trojan (although if they were using linux they probably wouldn't get said trojan since they'd be using their package manager instead of browsing untrusted websites for software). Of course there are viruses, but the design of the systems prevents them from being as damaging or spreading as far or being as numerous.

As for needing anti-virus software, anti-virus is pretty much useless. It only catches a fraction of viruses and gives people the false sense of security to do unsafe things.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

Dual booting Windows 8 build 7989 (for gaming) and Gentoo (for everything else) is my current setup, nothing can top the speed and smoothness of having packages custom compiled for your exact machine. gotta love Portage <3


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Debian > Ubuntu


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

bp8 said:


> Debian > Ubuntu


This


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

^ 
Gentoo > Debian > Ubuntu


----------



## TheRedIsBurning (Apr 10, 2011)

Just installed Ubuntu on my EEE PC and Kubuntu on my other laptop. I must say I am really loving it and am tempted to uninstall windows on the EEE (Though I need it for a few programs for uni). The only thing I didn't like about ubuntu was Unity since it was a pain to use, switched to gnome.

I still run windows on my tower since I use it for games, but I might dual boot kubuntu once I am bothered to do so.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Ubuntu/Linux may be free (and as they say, you can't complain much when it's free) but if they were seriously trying to give people a viable (free) alternative to Windows, they'd make it work more like Windows. Every time I've tried it there have just been too many things I couldn't figure out or didn't like or just couldn't live with. And then when I asked for help among Linux users online, they were some of the unfriendliest people I've ever spoken to anywhere on the web (and that's saying something).


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I had ubuntu on my remote desktop. Really disliked.


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> ^
> Gentoo > Debian > Ubuntu


This is correct.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Noobuntu. Can you link me to beta of Windows 8?


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I use my tower for video games, so no linux there (not that my mobo's networking would work under ubuntu anyway, last i tried. it's really too bad that asus is such a marginal player in the hardware game and they use obscure parts that no one's ever heard of. it probably wouldn't be worth adding support for that :blank).

I've tried 5-6 times in the past year with several linux distros on my laptop and netbook and none of them have worked out well. Usually networking is the culprit. I finally got linux mint to work on my laptop, with wireless and everything, but then the sound didn't work (despite several byzantine fixes and workarounds). I tried meego on my netbook last week (i'd really like an OS optimized for netbook, with consideration made for the low power small screen. and sorry MS, but not letting me change the desktop image is NOT optimization. *******s.) but, once again, no goddamn networking, even after spending several hours going through the fixes.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Windows still has better hardware support than any linux. I have tried many and there is aways some piece of hardware the has problems fully supporting linux, and windows still has more software, and most of all the free software available on linux is also available on windows. I tried really hard to like it but I just can't find any place for it.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've tried Ubuntu (and other distros) on both virtual machines and double-booting computers. I have the utmost respect for Linux (I usually argue with Mac users that the only real alternative to Windows is Linux, from my point of view), but I really can't bring myself to do stuff through command line. You may argue using the Terminal is not strictly neceassary, but it's undeniable that as soon as you have a problem (and it does happen every now and then), every single technical support forum response starts with "Open the Terminal and type this and that" followed by commands I've never used in my life and I'm always scared to mistype, which delays the problem-solving becasue I have to double- and triple-check my syntax and spelling every time. On the other hand, Windows problems (and I have some of these too every now and then) are usually solved by Googling the issue, two or three clicks in areas of the Control Panel I had overlooked, and I'm done. 

Moreover, when troubleshooting Linux problems I find myself blindly following instructions I found on the internet, while Windows solutions always make sense to me, they make me go "duh! why didn't I think of that myself?!".
I'm always puzzled by people who say Windows is difficult to use... I find it stupidly easy. But it's probably because it's the OS I've used my whole life.

That said, I have nothing but complete and utter respect and admiration for Linux users.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> I've tried Ubuntu (and other distros) on both virtual machines and double-booting computers. I have the utmost respect for Linux (I usually argue with Mac users that the only real alternative to Windows is Linux, from my point of view), but I really can't bring myself to do stuff through command line. You may argue using the Terminal is not strictly neceassary, but it's undeniable that as soon as you have a problem (and it does happen every now and then), every single technical support forum response starts with "Open the Terminal and type this and that" followed by commands I've never used in my life and I'm always scared to mistype, which delays the problem-solving becasue I have to double- and triple-check my syntax and spelling every time. On the other hand, Windows problems (and I have some of these too every now and then) are usually solved by Googling the issue, two or three clicks in areas of the Control Panel I had overlooked, and I'm done.
> 
> Moreover, when troubleshooting Linux problems I find myself blindly following instructions I found on the internet, while Windows solutions always make sense to me, they make me go "duh! why didn't I think of that myself?!".
> I'm always puzzled by people who say Windows is difficult to use... I find it stupidly easy. But it's probably because it's the OS I've used my whole life.
> ...


I agree it's a problem, I kind of wish I didn't start this thread. I like ubuntu though because it's much more lightweight than windows and just easier to use than other linux distros. When I first tried linux I tried Debian and it was a pain in the ***, my hardware didn't work straight out of the box neither did reading ntfs partions and a bunch of other stuff. I had a bunch of questions but when I tried posting in forums no one would respond. Second all the software in the repos was old versions and half the stuff I wanted to install wasn't in there. Because I couldn't find software in the repos I tried to compile the software myself which usually lead to errors that I had to copy and paste into google to find out what dependences I needed, and those dependences weren't in the repos either so i had to compile them to which usually lead to more errors so I had to find the dependences of the dependences, then I tried installing kde 4 from an unstable repo and it broke my installation. With ubuntu everything is in the repos and I never have to compile anything and most of the software in those repos is close to the newest version, a lot of stuff works out of the box, it's easy to install other desktop environments, and even if I have problems there is a ubuntu forum that is much more active than other linux forums where people respond even to obvious questions. I probably wouldn't be as big of a fan of it though if I actually had a decent computer.

On a side note. Tu sei italiano? Miei genitori sono da palermo.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> I probably wouldn't be as big of a fan of it though if I actually had a decent computer.


What kind of hardware do you have? You'd be surprised of how Win 7 can run on (relatively) older computers. I've recently come to terms with the fact that, indeed, Vista is a bit bloated. But I still groan and roll my eyes when I hear Vista jokes, even in my favourite TV show. Vista has served me properly for several years, and I won't have any of that nonsense. But 7 is indeed, quite a bit lighter. Anyway, Ubuntu can serve you very nicely too, especially if you don't play video games.



SicilianuAmericanu said:


> On a side note. Tu sei italiano? Miei genitori sono da palermo.


Bedda matri! Si! Io sono di Roma. ^^
I'm a bit of an atypical italian. :b


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> What kind of hardware do you have? You'd be surprised of how Win 7 can run on (relatively) older computers. I've recently come to terms with the fact that, indeed, Vista is a bit bloated. But I still groan and roll my eyes when I hear Vista jokes, even in my favourite TV show. Vista has served me properly for several years, and I won't have any of that nonsense. But 7 is indeed, quite a bit lighter. Anyway, Ubuntu can serve you very nicely too, especially if you don't play video games.


My specs are

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
2 GB Ram 
Nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

I think if I were to try windows 7 I should add more ram, are you sure that it's lighter because the system requirements for windows 7 are higher than vista.



ShyGuy86 said:


> Bedda matri! Si! Io sono di Roma. ^^
> I'm a bit of an atypical italian. :b


Anche Io sono atipico. I can't even really speak proper Italian, just Sicilian dialect, people laugh at it. I suppose it's kind of like knowing ebonics but not knowing english.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

2GB of RAM is good enough for 7. You'd have to turn Aero off most likely though, just due to your processor being outdated and the onboard GPU being weak. I see no reason to go to 7 though, unless you absolutely need something new.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ubuntu raped my dog Vista


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> My specs are
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+
> 2 GB Ram
> ...


As GunnyHighway says, 2 GB should fit the requirements. To be perfectly honest though, I've seen computers with 2 GB running 7, and some limp a bit. I think you should give a try with a, ah... _less-than-official_ installation. If you're satisfied with the result, you can consider going official. Or not.



SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Anche Io sono atipico. I can't even really speak proper Italian, just Sicilian dialect, people laugh at it. I suppose it's kind of like knowing ebonics but not knowing english.


Hehe... that's an unusual predicament, indeed. Mizzica!


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

vista was terrible but windows 7 is pretty good


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Pharoah said:


> vista was terrible but windows 7 is pretty good


I'm using windows Vista. It can be made to work. I had more trouble with Windows 7 :stu


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

OSX is da bomb.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

i only really started using linux in college for my programming classes and ive grown to like it. ive tried Ubuntu, OpenSUSE and Xandros. I like ubuntu the best.

however i still run Windows 7 as my native OS on my rig at home, im just more used to it. but i have Ubuntu and OpenSUSE as a VM.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

This seems a bit broad...I have both and think Windows 7 is better than Ubuntu. Ubuntu to me is good for just surfing the internet, computer stuff and a few other things..also other specs play important roles how your computer runs..could be slow for certain reasons does not mean the OS is ****. I think Mac OS are good too. I still us XP too haha. I do a lot of photo editing, website stuff and music stuff on both, mainly windows though.


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> I'm using windows Vista. It can be made to work. I had more trouble with Windows 7 :stu


thats true. Vista with all the service packs is alright.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I've been reading about Linux and Unix. I wish I could have made Linux work. :stu Another thing I've been reading is various forums regarding Linux and my current ISP. It seems that some people were able to get it work, but nobody has told how. It seems that what worked for one person didn't work for another. Even when a person was able to get it working, it sounded as though things didn't work exactly right. As in while they could connect to the internet, they wasn't sure how it was reacting to the plan. Some asked the questions is it using my minutes or my data plan??? :stu


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I don't know but I tried to put Mint on my system yesterday and it was a *catastrophe*. I like Mint but I won't be trying to install it with Vista again. Maybe I'll use a USB drive or something.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Well, I don't know but I tried to put Mint on my system yesterday and it was a *catastrophe*. I like Mint but I won't be trying to install it with Vista again. Maybe I'll use a USB drive or something.


You could probably install mint to a usb drive, I've done it before with ubuntu, this way you don't lose all of your installed software and files every time you turn it off. Installing linux usually isn't that complicated, but you should probably have a basic knowledge of partitioning and your master boot record before duel booting with any 2 os'es. You could probably find a a video on youtube that shows you how to do it. Basicly all you have to do is shrink your windows partition create a new partition and install to that, and then install grub to mbr. Or you could install grub to the new partition and set that partition as active. It probably is a good idea to back everything up if your shrinking a partition but I never do it.



amene said:


> This seems a bit broad...I have both and think Windows 7 is better than Ubuntu. Ubuntu to me is good for just surfing the internet, computer stuff and a few other things..also other specs play important roles how your computer runs..could be slow for certain reasons does not mean the OS is ****. I think Mac OS are good too. I still us XP too haha. I do a lot of photo editing, website stuff and music stuff on both, mainly windows though.


It is the os along with Norton Internet Security, it's too bloated for my hardware, very little is running in the background, I turned off most stuff in msconfig. When I'm basicly doing nothing there's a bout a gig worth of stuff loaded in the ram, and probably another gig or more in the swap file. Right now as I'm typing in ubuntu, with two browser windows opened I have exactly 547 MB loaded, nothing is loaded in the swap file. Maybe if I added some ram windows might be better, but I don't really intend on switching back to windows as main os until I get a new computer, which is going to be awhille because I'm broke. As for now I have a light weight alternative that does everything I need it do.


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

The part about linux that I don't like is that when it works it rocks, but when it doesn't is really sucks. And this is true mostly on new laptops and computers. For example, I installed ubuntu on my laptop and it rocks. Everything seems to works out of the box, exept for the f-ing wifi card... ooh and firefox 7.0.1 acts weird when adding ad ons. Sometimes it does and some times it doesn't...

then I try linux mint and the wifi car works flawlessly and gets rids of the unity from ubuntu too. But then in mint the screen does not wake up after going to sleep and nor does the screen dimmer work. Plus, re installing grub2 in both system is a different process. I screwed up my partition table trying to recover grub2 on mint with ubuntu... luckly I back everything up. I could have recovered the partition table with ultimate cd for windows, but that does not work (boot up) with a windows 7 x64... man all these changes drive me nuts sometimes. But in general, linux is awesome. I can get everything for my needs for free... it just takes more research.... time. e.g. libreoffice, openoffice, wireshark, gimp, inkscape, dvd ripping software, various video players... etc. just look at all the varitations of ubuntu... i.e. kubuntu, edubuntu...


my laptop plays really well with mint though (variant of ubuntu)... except for the screen dimming part though. Mint 11 and ubuntu 11.10 just came out by the way.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> You could probably install mint to a usb drive, I've done it before with ubuntu, this way you don't lose all of your installed software and files every time you turn it off. Installing linux usually isn't that complicated, but you should probably have a basic knowledge of partitioning and your master boot record before duel booting with any 2 os'es. You could probably find a a video on youtube that shows you how to do it. Basicly all you have to do is shrink your windows partition create a new partition and install to that, and then install grub to mbr. Or you could install grub to the new partition and set that partition as active. It probably is a good idea to back everything up if your shrinking a partition but I never do it.


 Yeah. I have a program that I use for partitioning in Windows but know basically nothing about the MBR (only that it exists).

Anyway, yesterday, I tried to put Mint on an external USB hard drive with LiLi. It appeared to work but wouldn't boot (yes. I changed the settings in my BIOS). I tried it twice with that drive and finally tried it with a Sandisk thumbdrive and it works. Kinda. I think the drive is too slow or something. There's a bit of a lag here and there. It's fine for surfing and maybe watching some youtube movies. Any idea why it didn't work with the external Seagate drive? I seem to recall installing Ubuntu on that drive before.

Basically, I just need a backup OS in case my PC dies and I have to throw something together without a Microsoft product. So this does work. I'm using it now.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Yeah. I have a program that I use for partitioning in Windows but know basically nothing about the MBR (only that it exists).
> 
> Anyway, yesterday, I tried to put Mint on an external USB hard drive with LiLi. It appeared to work but wouldn't boot (yes. I changed the settings in my BIOS). I tried it twice with that drive and finally tried it with a Sandisk thumbdrive and it works. Kinda. I think the drive is too slow or something. There's a bit of a lag here and there. It's fine for surfing and maybe watching some youtube movies. Any idea why it didn't work with the external Seagate drive? I seem to recall installing Ubuntu on that drive before.
> 
> Basically, I just need a backup OS in case my PC dies and I have to throw something together without a Microsoft product. So this does work. I'm using it now.


I don't have any idea why it didn't work, I use grub instead of LiLO. Have you tried it with grub?


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

> Basically, I just need a backup OS in case my PC dies and I have to throw something together without a Microsoft product. So this does work. I'm using it now.


 you can try puppy linux (or any of it's variants) installed on a flash drive since is a small size distro (small anough for a stick and not that hard on the stic with it's writes and reads. better yet, you can install it as "fruggal" meaning no partitioning your computer to install it... what fruggal does is just installs puppy in a folder on your ntfs or fat partition.

I have puppy installed in a usb stick... actually I also have bartpe, windows xp and ophcrack too just in case.... I also have windows 7 rescue disk plus, just recently obtained, win7PE, on a stick (need these to re-image/troubleshoot windows 7 when something goes quack)....

but puppy linux is a small distro that runs on the computers memory so it's very fast to load apps... the problem you could encounter is with your wifi or network card not working. I can use ndiswraper in that case to load up windows networks drivers and it works.

/2cents


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you both. Seems like I checked out Puppy once before but I might have to try it again.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

ubuntu is good when it works , when it doesnt your f*** up  i use ubuntu now i had some problems and men what did i go through too solve it pfffff but now working am happy as hell , only my second screen sometimes doesnt work ...and i still didnt upgrade to 11.10 i think ...afraid it will crash again  soo am sticking to 11.04 right now.


----------

